# WNBA needs post-ups, not pinups



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/levesque/123932_leve28.html


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Wow... that article is - intense. I will wait to post my thoughts - I am anxious to here thoughts from some of you first!


----------

